

Hacker News ★ (HN iPhone Client) - pooriaazimi
http://inoads.com/hn/

======
pooriaazimi
Disclaimer: I'm not the author! I just saw this on MacStories
([http://www.macstories.net/reviews/reading-news-with-
hacker-n...](http://www.macstories.net/reviews/reading-news-with-hacker-
news-∗/)) and though it should be posted here.

It's 99-cent and iPhone-only: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-
news/id514166419?ls=1&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-
news/id514166419?ls=1&mt=8)

------
jamesma
I tried this and it is pretty good! I had to take a moment to figure out what
each icon means though.

